# Nashville on Saturday



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Looks like the wife and I are going to Nashville on Saturday to listen to music, eat BBQ, drink stuff and smoke cigars. Not sure what the wife is going to do, though.  

If there is anyone who would like to meet up let me know. Bring your other if you like. Not sure where we're going or what we're doing, but we'll be there.


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

I would love to meet up for a smoke, unfortunately this weekend won't work for me. Have a great time though, there are alot of nice places to go in Nashvegas!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

dang and I just left for school on sunday, wish I could be there though


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ken, we got booze cigars, BBQ and Dave's Ipod at the Shack Saturday...y'all should come...that means 3 of your 4 wants is covered! (Good music is not). :r


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

I would like to join up with you but I am moving freshmen in this weekend. I got roped into it today because I was guilted into it....my mentor prof will be makeing fun of me for the rest of the year for helping the freshmen movein tho lol.


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

I've got a couple of things to take care of during the day, but depending on when and where, I might be able to hook up with ya. 

My wife and I are going to be downtown at the Red Iguana Saturday night to see my old band play and y'all are welcome to join us. Don't know about their policy on stogies, but I can find out.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Topshelf14 said:


> I've got a couple of things to take care of during the day, but depending on when and where, I might be able to hook up with ya.


I'm kinda in the same boat Ky toker, but if it's after 2 or so I could probably hook up with ya for a smoke or two? We could hook up at Uptowns if ya want or somewhere else?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the reply guys, but unfortunately I won't be making it. I had a pull back muscle and after a double-header softball tourny I'm not having much fun this weekend.

We are going to try and reschedule for sometime in Sept. I'll post again when we do.



> and Dave's Ipod at the Shack Saturday


If you were his friend, oh wait - If you were the friend of everyone else there you'd hide that thing.


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Ouch! Man, I know how painful that can be. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

ky toker said:


> I had a pull back muscle and after a double-header softball tourny I'm not having much fun this weekend.


Get well Ky - I just found out today that I have 2 cracked ribs! Looks like a month of chilling and smoking' for me...LOL


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Topshelf14 said:


> Take care of yourself!


Well thank you. Though I knew what I was getting into playing hurt. But when you get paid millions to play a sport


----------

